# The Girl from Tomorrow



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 19, 2006)

Hullo all,
It's been driving me crazy but I remember a TV show I watched as a kid (I think it was Australian) about a teenage girl from the future who accidentally came from about 2240 to the present day in a white hexagon-shaped ball which 'crashed' in a junkyard in Sydney (or somewhere like that).

The time machine was taken by a local businessman who tried to get it to work and the whole series was about this girl (after making friends with a local boy) trying to get her time machine back so she could go home.

I think the characters name was "Alanna" - ring any bells with anyone?

p.s. I think the reason she was in this situation was because she was trying to stop a criminal stealing the time machine from her scientist father. He was stuck in the past too and was helping this businessman fella.


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 19, 2006)

The only Oz show we got when I was little was _Skippy the Bush Kangaroo._ That's probably not much help, though, is it? 

Now, of course, _MacLeod's Daughters_  is the one TV show I watch religiously. It's a bit soapy, but I love it.


----------



## Quokka (Apr 19, 2006)

The girl from tomorrow? 

I was about to ask about a tv show I remembered from many years ago myself but I just found it, _Pugwall   _a kids show that was on channel 9 (Australia) in the early 90's, absolutely tragic. Now if I could just remember the kids show it was aired on, I know it had a stupid puppet for a side kick and for some unknown reason it's bugging me that I can't figure out what it was....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheers Quokka, I think it is that one 

Can't help you with your one though, we only get the very best quality australian shows exported across here.

Like Home and Away & The Flying Doctor


----------

